
Dplayer: Open-source Video Player (hls, MPEG dash etc.) - codegeek
https://github.com/MoePlayer/DPlayer
======
codegeek
Not my own project but I found this one while searching for a better
alternative than things like videojs. Thought to share with HN. It allows
streaming various types of video including hls, mpeg dash and also has tons of
options for things like captioning, custom player etc.

